# Foraging/Plant I.D.



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

There has been a lot of discussions here on P/S over the pro's and con's of foraging for your own food. Many are reluctant to try since Plant Identification can be daunting. While there are literally Hundreds, if not thousands of edible/Medicinal Plants, there is no need to Identify all of them, just a few will do to start.

If you would like to try Foraging first get a good Field Guide such as "Petersons Guide to Edible Plants", then make a list of the Plants that you do know. For example almost everyone knows what a Dandelion looks like so put that one on you list. How about Elderberries, Cattails, wild Raspberries, Black Berries and Straw Berries? 

What about the Trees? Everyone knows what an Oak Tree and a Pine Tree looks like, both will provide nourishment. Oaks provide an abundance of Acorns which can be eaten after the Tannins are washed away with plain Water. The Needles of Pine trees, when steeped in hot Water will provide more Vitamin C than Orange Juice, many produce Pine Nuts that can be roasted and Eaten, and the inner Bark can also be used as food.

There is also what "Tom Brown" calls the "Big Four" Pine trees, Oak Trees, Grasses, and Cattails. I've already touched on the Oaks and Pines so lets talk about Grasses and Cattails.

All Grasses are Edible, however due to the high cellulose content it is difficult to digest them. you can chew them to a pulp and swallow the Juice which will provide many nutrients, and the spit out the pulp. The Seeds can also be eaten but should be Roasted first and then ground into flour. The only thing to watch out for is discolored grains as this could be Ergot, and you don't want anything to do with that, move on to another area if this is found.

Cattails are the foragers Pantry, Hardware store, and Medicine Cabinet. In the Spring look for the Golden Pollen covered "spikes" and using a paper bag, bend the pollen spike into the bag and gently shake, collecting the Pollen in the bag and the set it aside. While you are there, run your hand down the stalk to the Roots and you will feel a small "Spur", this is the new Cattail, snap this off as this is really good to eat. Next pull a number of Roots and save the large Root Stock, clean this off and cut them into smaller pieces and place these in a Bucket with a small amount of Water. Pound them with a heavy stick and soon they will come apart and the Starch will be deposited in the water. Let the Starch settle then pour off the water. This Starch can be dried and then mixed with the Pollen you gathered earlier to make Ash Cakes. Where the Leaves meet the stem you will find a clear sticky substance that can be used as a pain killer for a Toothache. Finally the Leaves can be woven to make Mats, Blankets, covering for shelters etc.

As you can see you don't have to be able to Identify hundreds of plants to enjoy the benefits of foraging. Start out small, and add to your knowledge as you go. It's hard to beat a Garden, but Foraging for Wild Foods can add another dimension to your Diet, and in a pinch could save your life.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I grew up on the ocean. We used to say that when the tide went out the table was set. Clams, mussels, crab, abalone, sea asparagus, sea cucumber, kelp, seaweed, and may more. I never tried the sea urchins and the herring eggs were too bland but there are many foods along the shore to forage.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

anybody ever harvest wild onions and garlic. and if so how do you save them,maybe dehydrate them?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

timmie said:


> anybody ever harvest wild onions and garlic. and if so how do you save them,maybe dehydrate them?


Wild Onions and Garlic can be preserved just like their domesticated cousins, however be aware that the wild varieties will be much smaller so you will have to gather more. I don't know if you have gathered wild Onions and Garlic before, if not make sure that every Plant you gather has that signature odor.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I have often gone out in the yard to gather a salad -- little green onions, dandelion greens and flowers, plantain leaves, etc. In the summertime I pick the first young poke sallet leaves to cook in a skillet with scrambled eggs.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> however be aware that the wild varieties will be much smaller so you will have to gather more.


Or not because those wild onions are STRONG. Talk about a little going a long way!
Things are just getting going here. Soon I will be gathering and eating from nature's buffet.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

hiwall said:


> Or not because those wild onions are STRONG. Talk about a little going a long way!
> Things are just getting going here. Soon I will be gathering and eating from nature's buffet.


Boy ain't that the truth, lol. I once got into a lot of trouble with my Wife for cooking a mess of Ramps in the House, the smell put Kimchee to shame.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Those on this site are many one could grow & use as a learning aid.

usually is likened to that of cucumbers, and burnet can be used interchangeably with borage.

Chervil (Anthriscus cerefolium) - Chervil flowers are delicate white flowers with an anise flavor. Chervil's flavor is lost very easily, either by drying the herb, or too much heat. That is why it should be added at the end of cooking or sprinkled on in its fresh, raw state in salads.

Chicory (Cichorium intybus) - Earthy flavor, eat either the petals or the buds. Chicory has a pleasant, mild-bitter taste that has been compared to endive. The buds can be pickled.

Cilantro/Coriander (Coriander sativum) - Like the leaves and seeds, the flowers have a strong herbal flavor. Use leaves and flowers raw as the flavor fades quickly when cooked. Sprinkle to taste on salads, bean dishes, and cold vegetable dishes.

Fennel (Foeniculum vulgare) - It has a star-burst yellow flowers that have a mild anise flavor. Use with desserts or cold soups, or as a garnish with your entrees.

Ginger (Zingiber officinale) - The white variety of ginger is very fragrant and has a gingery taste on the tongue. Petals may be eaten raw or you can cook the tender young shoots.

Jasmine (jasmine officinale) - The flowers are intensely fragrant and are traditionally used for scenting tea. True Jasmine has oval, shiny leaves and tubular, waxy-white flowers. NOTE: The false Jasmine is in a completely different genus, "Gelsemium", and family, "Loganiaceae", is considered too poisonous for human consumption. This flower has a number of common names including yellow jessamine or jasmine, Carolina jasmine or jessamine, evening trumpetflower, gelsemium, and woodbine.

lavenderLavender (Lavandula angustifolia) - Sweet, floral flavor, with lemon and citrus notes. Flowers look beautiful and taste good too in a glass of champagne, with chocolate cake, or as a garnish for sorbets or ice creams. Lavender lends itself to savory dishes also, from hearty stews to wine-reduced sauces. Diminutive blooms add a mysterious scent to custards, flans or sorbets. NOTE: Do not consume lavender oil unless you absolutely know that it has not be sprayed and is culinary safe.

Cottage Cheese-Herb Bread
Crostini with White Truffle and Olive Paste
Grilled Pork Chops with Lavender Flowers
Lavender Creme Brulee
Lavender Focaccia
Lavender Hazelnut Bread
Lavender Jelly
Lavender Sorbet
Lavender Tea Cookies
Peppered Lavender Beef

Lemon Verbena (Aloysia triphylla) - Tiny cream-colored citrus-scented blossoms. Leaves and flowers can be steeped as an herbtea, and used to flavor custards and flans.

Marjoram (Origanum majorana) - Flowers are a milder version of plant's leaf. Use as you would the herb.

Mint (Mentha spp) - The flavor of the flowers are minty, but with different overtones depending on the variety. Mint flowers and leaves are great in Middle Eastern dishes.

Oregano (Origanum vulgare) - Milder version of plant's leaf. Use as you would the herb.

rosemaryRosemary - Milder version of leaf. Fresh or dried herb and blossoms enhance flavor of Mediterranean dishes. Use with meats, seafoods, sorbets or dressings. Lemon Rosemary Chicken



Safflower (Carthamus tinctorius) - The dried flowers, Mexican saffron, are used as a food colorant in place of the more aromatic and expensive Spanish saffron.

Sage (Salvia officinalis) - The flowers are violet-blue, pink or white up to 1 3/8 inches long, small, tubelike, clustered together in whorls along the stem tops. Flowers have a subtler sage taste than the leaves and can be used in salads and as a garnish. Flowers are a delicious companion to many foods including beans, corn dishes, sauteed or stuffed mushrooms, or pesto sauce.

Savory (Satureja hortensis) - The flavor of the flowers is somewhat hot and peppery and similar to thyme.

Thyme (Thymus spp.) - Milder version of leaf. Use sprigs as garnish or remove flowers and sprinkle over soups, etc. Use thyme anywhere a herb might be used.)


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry here is the link:
http://whatscookingamerica.net/EdibleFlowers/EdibleFlowersMain.htm


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f49/3-great-edible-wild-plant-books-28894/

I was sure I'd posted these books in the forum but couldn't find the reference. Anyway, I just put them under product review. All three are excellent for identifying wild edibles. Another good resource is the Green Deane website/forum.


----------

